# JVC RX700 Broken . Required new Headphone.



## rahulyo (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello friends.

I use JVC RX700 headphone with ASUS Xonar STX sound card,but recently RX700 stop working so i want new headphone.

Main use of headphone :-

1.Music
2.Gaming
3.Movies

Please suggest me good headphone . My budget is 5000-7000 INR .

Thanks & Regards .


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2014)

Get the Onkyo ES-FC 300. Its available for Rs6200 from Snapdeal. Its excellent. I do own a JVC HA-MR77X too but would prefer the onkyo as an all rounder over the JVCs that prefer electronic music over everything else.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 10, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get the Onkyo ES-FC 300. Its available for Rs6200 from Snapdeal. Its excellent. I do own a JVC HA-MR77X too but would prefer the onkyo as an all rounder over the JVCs that prefer electronic music over everything else.



All other sites selling it at price of 15-16k . Only snap selling it at 6.2k . Something is fishy . 

Any other suggestions ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2014)

I got one. Its genuine.It is sold by Onkyo India. I even have the bill delivered directly and separately from Onkyo India by FedEx.The Mrp is 9995. All other sites are selling at old mrp or importing them which won't cover the Onkyo India warranty. Buy it as soon as possible.Its a big step forward from JVCs non existent Midrange and Highs. Its very insightful with far more deep and accurate bass over the JVCs even at low volumes and even when driven without an amp.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 12, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> I got one. Its genuine.It is sold by Onkyo India. I even have the bill delivered directly and separately from Onkyo India by FedEx.The Mrp is 9995. All other sites are selling at old mrp or importing them which won't cover the Onkyo India warranty. Buy it as soon as possible.Its a big step forward from JVCs non existent Midrange and Highs. Its very insightful with far more deep and accurate bass over the JVCs even at low volumes and even when driven without an amp.



KK . Can u give some more details about Onkyo ES-FC 300 ? Pros & Cons .


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 12, 2014)

Cons : Slightly Sparkly Highs which tend to sound bright with bad recordings. 

Pros  :  Everything else with deep and pretty accurate bass( compared to the JVC) , superb mids,exceptional female vocal rendering,moves you emotionally.

Pair with warm gears/DAPs.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 12, 2014)

though i don't know about the onkyo HPs (got to know that they sell HPs from this thread itself!; though since denon makes HPs and i have used one from them, why would onkyo be left behind!  ); but since 'bhasmak, vidhwansak' is recommending them, i say get them at once, without any delay!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 13, 2014)

Or if you want stay with the same sound signature get the JVC HA-MR77X going very cheap at Rs 5499 in Flipkart. I got that one too and its good and fiercely powerful and a bassheads wet dream with 57mm drivers that actually vibrates si hard with its sub bass chamber that feels it will surely crush your jaws or make your ears bleed !!! But that happens only with a headphone amplifier like the FiiO K2. Its not an all rounder and us best with electronic and trance and the likes.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 13, 2014)

I paired it with Asus Xonar STX Sound Card . Any Problem ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 13, 2014)

Soundcard won't amplify your headphones. All those built in headphones are a hogwash unless you buy a real dedicated amp. Sound cards are DACS primarily and foremost and then everything else. Get a Fiio E11 K2 and then you'll know that you haven't yet heard music like the way you should have!


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 14, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Soundcard won't amplify your headphones. All those built in headphones are a hogwash unless you buy a real dedicated amp. Sound cards are DACS primarily and foremost and then everything else. Get a Fiio E11 K2 and then you'll know that you haven't yet heard music like the way you should have!



I m still confused,Which one to choose? want better headphone then JVC RX700 .

I have some questions :-

1. On which basis u choose headphone (Frequency, impedance , driver size etc) ?

2. My sound card already have better Headphone Amp (As per reviews-Built in high quality, high impedance TI TPA6120A2 with software settable gain ranges allowing for high quality headphones to be used without external amplification units.) , still i require dedicated AMP ?

Also give me Fiio E11 K2 link


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2014)

I have several headphones and iems set aside for separate genre and they do all round OK but still. I choose headphone by the sound quality and not reading reviews ( but they do give pointers, I love to read actual use opinions on etailers site though)or believe in paper tigers. I also do own a couple of sound cards and believed in what you believed unless I bought the FiiO K2! Try pristine note for K2.


----------

